# Naissance de Guillaume



## Cne C (4 Feb 2012)

Bonjour à tous,
ce petit post pour vous faire part de la naissance de mon fils Guillaume, le 2 février 2012 à 08h17 (heure Française)
Ce petit bambin pèse 3.640kg
il mesure 51.5cm


----------



## jb7 (4 Sep 2012)

Un peu en retard , mais félicitation à toi et ta copine


----------



## Zulopol (14 Mar 2014)

Encore plus en retard mais félicitation il doit avoir 2 ans rendu le 14 mars 2014 ;D


----------

